# Sunday



## ofelles (Nov 28, 2021)

A historic operation - Doctors successfully transplanted tissue from a pig's brain to a man’s brain, and the man’s brain did not reject it. That pretty much confirms what women have been saying about men….

My ex husband and I had a very amicable divorce. I know this because when I wrote on Facebook “I’m getting a divorce” he was the first one to click LIKE.

Why does a man twist his wedding ring on his finger? He’s trying to figure out the combination.

Yesterday my wife and I were standing in front of a wishing well and she fell in. I didn’t realize those things worked.

A man went to the doctor and said, “Doctor,   I keep having visions of the future.” “When did this start?”, asked the doctor. “Next Thursday.”

Why did the scientist remove his doorbell? He wanted to win a No Bell prize.

How come married women are heavier than single women. A single woman goes home, sees what’s in the fridge, and goes to bed. A married woman sees what’s in the bed and goes to the fridge.

In his Sunday morning sermon, a preacher recently announced that there are 726 different kinds of sins. Since then he has been  besieged with requests for the list, mostly from people who are afraid that they are missing something.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2021)

Very good ones.  Thanks for brightening an otherwise mediocre day.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 28, 2021)

All good ones and thanks for the laugh  !


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 28, 2021)

Those were great. How do I know??? I loved them... my wife hated them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2021)

Love the "pig brain" one.  For some reason, so does Miss Linda.
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 2, 2021)

Great for Thursday! Ha-Ha-Ha!!


----------

